# A few new ones of Poison Ivy



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few new ones of little Miss Poison Ivy. I was playing around wih Photoshop the other day and here's what I ended up with.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I freakin love her!!!! Such a beautiful girl. The photoshoping looks great I love that old photo look


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She looks awesome


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is such a sexy bitch!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

She looks great Elvis!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

she's a gorgeous animal Doug!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

she's gorgeous .. in the first pic, what happened to her face? her and Earl get into it?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. She's a good little dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Doug, I LOVE me some Ivy, she is so pretty and has such soulful eyes. Great pics


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

nice photos.I've always thought she was gorgeous.how is she bred?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> She is such a sexy bitch!


:rofl:Agreed


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Love it! Pictures look awesome!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEXY IVY!! She looks great!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics. And stop being modest! They have to be great photos _before_ you start messing around in Photoshop. You look like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome looking girl bro!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes beautiful!!!


----------

